
How I made an Scroll-Animations website load in less than 3 seconds - prashantsani
https://prashantsani.com/spider/2017/02/09/portfolio-website-2017-behind-the-scenes/
======
andai
That's a pretty nice website. It took 4.1 minutes to load on my connection
though (was completely black for the first three minutes).

I'm stealing wifi from across the street so I get about 3kbps average, so I
understand you did not optimize for that ;)

